#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Encontro de Fim de ano em Campinas

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal estou tentando marcar algo jantar ou almoco em algum lugar aqui em campinas 
gostaria de saber se tem algum interessado.

se tiver por favor poste ai para que possa ajudar a gente a marcar algo.

Eu marquei em campinas pq estou morando aqui, o psy, demiurgo , navarini e mais uma galera mora aqui tambem entao acho que fica mais facil  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

De acordo  :Big Grin: 
To mais que dentro!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

uai.. qual dia ?

dependendo da data.. eu vo prai... !!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

entao temos que ver uma data que seja boa pra todo mundo

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Sabado dia 15 de dezembro em alguma churrascaria.
Alguem pode sugerir alguma ??
Vamos reservar mesa ???
AJUDEM!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

dia 15 ja azedou pra mim uhauaa :P

OUT  :Frown:

----------


## lucianogf

opa.... se contribuirem com minhas despesas de viagem, hospedagem, alimentação e qualquer outra eu vou... heheheheh

----------


## Bios

> Eu marquei em campinas pq estou morando aqui, o psy, demiurgo , navarini e mais uma galera mora aqui tambem entao acho que fica mais facil


Esqueceu de mim né Scorpion  :Stick Out Tongue:  ahahahha 

Pelo visto o encontro vai ser só com o pessoal que mora aqui pertinho mesmo ..... Vou falar com o Demiurgo mas acho que dia 15 é sossegado pra gente  :Big Grin: 

Será que é mta pretensão querer agitar um encontro com a Ala Feminina também (Se é que ainda existe alguma ehehe) ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Alguém na área?  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando

Eu acho que 15/12 fica muito em cima pro pessoal.
Podemos marcar algo mais pra frente, pra que o compromisso nao colida também com as despesas de final de ano..

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Po pra mim sábado no almoço cumplica, pois eu trampo de sábado.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

o problema que o outro ja é natal psy e no natal eu vo passar com a familia

----------


## edyn

to drento
AIUEauiehuiae

agora eu so de campinas tbm...soh spero nao emboiolar q nem o scorp e o psy ¬¬

----------


## lucianogf

o galera... em todo mundo aqui pra navi city... ae nóis faiz alguma coisa..  :Smile: 

campinas é muito guei.. hehehehe

----------


## FabricioViana

Tb sou de Campinas! tou dentro!

----------


## Bruno

opa 
demoro 
to dentro
vamu tomar alguma brejas

----------


## Bruno

vai ser dia 15 mesmo ???

----------


## Arnaldo1313sp

Vão bora juntar toda a galera aew,
to dentro... coloca dia 16/12/07 domingão....
da pra aproveitar bem...

----------


## Arnaldo1313sp

Scorpion... já que começou o topico...
o que acha big almoço no dia 16/12/07 domingão ???

----------


## Bruno

E depois aquele festa 
vamo ver um lugar que possoamos fazer um sonzinho ai eu levo a tralha de dj e ficamo de boa 
campinas nunca mais vai ser a mesma melhor no sabado anoite hauhahuahua

----------


## MarcusMaciel

entao afinal oq esta decidido ?? Alguem pode sugerir o local !!!!

----------


## Bruno

eu só to esperando 
a amigo que falou que é de campinas podia agilizar né ???

----------


## FabricioViana

todo mundo concorda que pode ser numa churrascaria?
Caso positivo tento reservar uma mensa em alguma para dia 15

----------


## Bruno

pra mim fechou

----------


## Fernando

Só me digam quando e como.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Almoco dia 15/12 em alguma churrascaria!!! AGORA alguem conhece uma boa ? e alguem pode reservar essa mesa pra gente ? e quem vai ?

----------


## Bruno

Eu vo 
vou estar em sorocaba prestando um serviço na megafox 
minha pode confirmar

----------


## Fernando

Quem conhece uma churras boa é o Gaucho, vo aloprar ele pra reservar la pra gente, provavelmente vai ser na Norte-sul

----------


## demiurgo

tem aquela do dom pedro q eh foda... o preco nao eh tao ruim

----------


## Fernando

Monte Bello?

----------


## demiurgo

> Monte Bello?


yes!

lembrem-se q as churrascarias tbm dao descontos pra grande quantidade de pessoas... entao... talvez valha a pena agendar antes e brigar no preco

[]'s

----------


## Bruno

então vamu agilizar pois ja é quinta

----------


## gaucho

Olha....

tem uma mais acessivel.... na norte-sul, poco antes da CPFL (centro->mogi), quase ao lado da comunitaria de campinas.

MATUTO.... o negocio eh o quente do verao la, hehehehhe  :Big Grin: 

[]

----------


## Fernando

Pode ser...
Acha uma que da desconto pra ibmer  :Big Grin:  uhaehuaehua

Ja pedi pro Gaucho usar as especialidades dele pra achar uma boa! uhaeuhaehu

----------


## Fernando

Bouaaaa rapaiz, Gaucho The Flash a lot!

----------


## Bruno

tem como algum moderador jogar esto topico na pagina inicial da under ????

----------


## Fernando

Oh yeah baby

----------


## gaucho

vo termina a call aqui e vou ligar pras 2
Mote Bello e Matuto....
vamos ver o que conseguimos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno

pelo jeito o encrontro vai ser eu, psy, navarini e scorpion
hauhauha
vamu beber o ber todo la hahuauhah

----------


## Fernando

Daqui da turma da Under temos 8 confirmados ja, incluindo o Benatto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bruno

eu vou levar mais 2 ou 3 comigo confirmo ate as 15 horas

----------


## FabricioViana

Se precisar eu passo la no matuto (lá perto da CPFL)hj pra confirmar! 
Pra que horas reservo? meio-dia, meio-dia e meia ou uma hora?

Se o outro colega nao conseguir confirmar mandar uma msg aqui que passo lá hj!
Abraco

----------


## Fernando

Tamo fechando com o Gaucho, 99% de chance de ser:

Dia 15/12 (Sábado) as 14:00 horas na Churrascaria Monte Bello no Shopping Dom Pedro. (Entrada das Aguas, entre a Honda e o Pet Center)

----------


## gaucho

Churrascaria Monte Bello (Shopping D. Pedro) - R$ 26,90 por pessoa..... R$24,90 pacote para 15 pessoas

Churrascaria Matuto (Norte-sul prox a CPFL) - 23,90 por pessoa..... R$21,90 pacote 15 pessoas

----------


## MarcusMaciel

por mim tanto faz ih ai como fica ?

----------


## Fernando

Monte Bello, 15/12 Sabado, 12:00 (meio-dia).

----------


## FabricioViana

No matuto eu já fui.. Nessa da Monte Bello nao.. entao, quem conhece as duas é que pode dar melhor opinião! Pra mim tanto faz tb!  :Smile: 
abraço!

----------


## gaucho

well well well....

MONTE BELLO, dentro do Shoping Dom Pedro, dia 15/12 as 12:00


e tenho dito! hehehe

----------


## MarcusMaciel

gaucho tu ja marco entao ???

----------


## Arnaldo1313sp

Galera..
12:00 então... to dentro,...

----------


## Arnaldo1313sp

Favor chegarem bem antes, p/ não ter erro...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

1 hora to la  :Smile:

----------


## Fernando

Gaucho, quando marcar posta devolta avisando  :Big Grin:

----------


## gaucho

Reservado!!!!!


Monte Bello, Shopping D. Pedro, 15/12, as 12:00... 15 pessoas, 24,90 "porcada"

Reserva em nome de Joao (meu nome eh Bond, Joao Bond :P)

----------


## Fernando

Putz, voce nao podia ter usado um nome menos generico? UHAEHUAHUE

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Under-Linux.Org | Almoço de Fim de ano UnderLinux em Campinas/SP

Filhos confirmem sua presença na noticia  :Smile:

----------


## gaucho

putaquepariu! ainda que chiar?!?!?!
quantos joaos vao ih pra monte bello, no sabado de meio dia, levanto 15 pessoas?!?!?!?

ah fala serio!!!
AHSUDHUASHDuAS
/

PS: comunidade do orkut "Meu avô ta com 10 de life!" hahusdhaushd

----------


## demiurgo

Nava-emo...

o scorpion queen, eu e minha muieh tamo confirmado

(as usual :P)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

demiurgo confirma sua presença nos comentários da noticia na pagina inicial

----------


## MarcusMaciel

quem quiser ver o album de fotos do almoco
Almoco de Fim de Ano UnderLinux 15/12/1007 - UnderLinux Gallery

----------


## FabricioViana

faltou a foto do copo de chopp com sal!! ahahha abraco!

----------


## lucianogf

hahahah

é um com mais cara de nerd que o outro.. heheheheh

só salvam as meninas.. heheheh

----------


## demiurgo

> faltou a foto do copo de chopp com sal!! ahahha abraco!


Mais hilaria ainda foi a cara q ele fez ao tomar o chopp d sal!!!!!

haUHAUhuahUHAU

[]'s

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Voces sabem que eu vo me vingar ne ? heheheh

----------

